# Saucepan or Saucier



## robenco18 (Oct 26, 2012)

I already own a 2 qt saucepan. Is also owning a 2qt saucier redundant?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

If you make sauces using a wisk... then you should consider getting one.  If not, then don't bother... it will just be redundant.


----------



## hiracer (Apr 21, 2013)

A 3.5 quart saucier would not be redundant, and will likely prove to be more useful than a 2 quart saucier.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> If you make sauces using a wisk... then you should consider getting one. If not, then don't bother... it will just be redundant.


Correct, get a saucier made either by All Clad or Mauviel because of how the sides and how they intersect the floor of the pan are designed. They're meant for using whisks to facilitate scraping from the sides.


----------



## hiracer (Apr 21, 2013)

And be sure get a saucier with a pouring lip.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Neither the Mauviel nor All Clad (my 2QT AC) have a pouring lip and, yet, I'm totally satisfied with their performance.  I don't have much experience with sauces but if a sauce is "appropriately thick", I doube that a lip would make any difference unlike pouring something thin like a soup.  Comments please.


----------



## robenco18 (Oct 26, 2012)

kokopuffs said:


> Correct, get a saucier made either by All Clad or Mauviel because of how the sides and how they intersect the floor of the pan are designed. They're meant for using whisks to facilitate scraping from the sides.


The mauviel don't have curved sides. Just straight flared sides. Makes a difference? I prefer curved sides based on looks alone.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I prefer the curved-sided All-Clad based on performance alone.


----------



## robenco18 (Oct 26, 2012)

BrianShaw said:


> I prefer the curved-sided All-Clad based on performance alone.


What size do you have? Does it take up too much room on your stovetop? A 9.5 inch diameter saucier can only hold 3 liters compared to a 9.5 inch saucepan which can hold 6 liters. Different pans and uses obviously, but is it worth the space?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Mine is 2 quart and takes up one normal eye of a household range.  I use it for more than sauces... that's how useful I find it.  The two best features is that the wisk cleans the sides easily when making sauces, but also it seems to evaporate liquid faster when reducing.  That shape is also easier to clean.  So, yes, I think it is well worth the space.  Obviously, it won't be much use if you need to cook a larger quantity, but within the limits of its capacity I think it is a superior design for all of the afore mentioned reasons.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Take a look at this *Vollrath Tribute 3 QT saucier* that, I'm told, performs equally well as the All Clad but lacks the cosmetics of the AC and it costs less than half the price. Excellent performance without all the cosmetics and I do, however, like AC but with respect with the price. The Vollrath Tribute will be my next investment.


----------



## hiracer (Apr 21, 2013)

I make my sauciers double as saucepans, so the ease of pouring thin liquids I find a plus. In the larger sizes the extra real estate they take up is an issue and saucepans really come into their own.  My ordinary sized stove handles the 3.5 quart saucier, but I would not want any larger because of crowding issues.  I also have a 2.6 quart saucier.

A minor observation:  Mine have welded handles, which I am liking lots (Demeyere).  Thick sauces stir and clean well without the rivets.  In fact, between my enamaled cast iron and regular cast iron, my only riveted pots and pans now are (i) a carbon steel DeBuyer's 14 incher which I used for stir fry and (ii) a 16 quart stock pot.   Admittedly, a small point.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

There ya' go Hiracer, that's the way to do it!


----------



## robenco18 (Oct 26, 2012)

What do you think of this set up then:

2qt All Clad d5 Saucepan (currently own)

10" All Clad d5 Fry Pan (currently own)

3qt All Clad d5 Saute Pan (currently own)

8qt Cuisinart MultiClad Pro Stock Pot

3qt Falk Culinar Saucier (currently thinking about/want)

and

3.5qt Mauviel Saucepan (currently thinking about/want

11.8" Mauviel Fry Pan (currently thinking about/want)

or

12.5" Falk Culinar Fry Pan (currently thinking about/want)

That would give me saucepans/saucier in the 2qt to 3.5qt range. Anything larger than that just seems too big and takes up too much room. Even that Falk Culinair 3qt Saucier has a 9.5" diameter which is pretty large. That 9.5" diameter is probably my cutoff. But at the same time, I don't know if I could see needing a 6qt saucepan that has a 9.5" diameter necessary. So while I am still taking up the stove top space, I'm not getting the same about of volume (3qt vs. 6qt) and I don't know if that is important. Is having a 6qt saucepan more advantageous than having a 3qt saucier? Is it one of those things where you didn't know you needed it until you have it?

Between those two fry pans, the Falk Culinair is massive and has a helper handle which I don't like in a fry pan so I'm probably going with the Mauviel.

Let me know what you guys think about this. It's basically between all of the above. I wish there was a 3.5qt, maximum 9.5" diameter, curved saucier with 2.5mm copper thickness and stainless steel lining. Then I'd be set.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've got a 2.5 qt saucier I like quite well. I don'tknow that it's any better than my 2 quart saucepan except that I've got a bit more room for whisking.


----------

